

Best practices for patent defensive publications - caf
http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/08/best-practises-for-writing-defensive-publications/

======
caf
...and the author also has a short introduction to the idea of the "defensive
publication": <http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/07/defensive-publications/>

